# whole hog stuffed with chickens!



## iluvribs (Jul 8, 2010)

Hog is 240 lb on the hoof (a little big maybe) we tried this a few years ago, 120 lb hog on the rotissori and had 11 chickens inside the belly sowed up with that roast string (dont know what you call it) and had the chickens stuffed with apples...it turned out alright....however for tomorrow night here's my plan and feel free to let me know where im screwing up. The meat processor said we should end up with about 150 to 160 lb hog in the cooker (has rotissori) gonna take 12 to 14 chickens, how ever many will fit and put onions and garlic in the chickens, rub the chickens with a chicken seasoning, gonna rub the hog down with virgin olive oil for a sticking agent (or should i use mustard) and the rub is salt, onion powder, garlic powder, black pepper and basil, smoking with apple wood i got from a local orchard (well seasoned wood) and gonna cook at 250 degrees for 14 hrs ( more if need be cause were gonna start early to get it done and let it set a little while)...a good friend of mine was diagnosed with pancrios cancer back on june 5th and passed away last saturday so were doing a fund raiser to help out his wife...hog roast, poker run and silent auction...help me out here guys with the hog does this sound right or do i need to do something different, all suugestions welcomed, thanks....................................gonna take plenty of pics for Q-view


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

In would stay away from the salt on the hog rub. Salt and Sugar tend to brown to much in a rub. Other than that it sounds good to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Personally the chickens inside the hog would worry me its gonna be hard to get them from 40-135 in under 4 hours with them stuffed in the hog.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally the chickens inside the hog would worry me its gonna be hard to get them from 40-135 in under 4 hours with them stuffed in the hog.


i'm with you on this one, i have heard of people doing this but it just scary to me......i also do not stuff my turkeys with dressing. i do like the flavors going on and i would agree with meateater on the sugar but i have not heard of salt carmelizing. as for the chickens, you could boil them with onions garlic in beer and spices and then put them in the hog.


----------



## iluvribs (Jul 9, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally the chickens inside the hog would worry me its gonna be hard to get them from 40-135 in under 4 hours with them stuffed in the hog.


im not sure on what your saying. from evrything i've read on this site, i try to have anything i cook at room temp before i start and i also dont know what you mean by...under 4 hrs, im going to cook the hog a minimum of 14 hrs.  as i stated, we have done this before and the chickens turned out fine....could you please clarify this for me, thanks.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 9, 2010)

The rule of thumb that most use is you want your meet to go from 40-135 in 4 hours or less.  40-135 is the danger zone so the less time spent in that zone the better.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd use a long prong thermometer to poke thru the hog into the chickens to take a temp test every hour or so.  The cavity of the hog should act as an oven as the bones heat up radiating more heat into the chickens, speeding the cooking process for them so I don't think it would be a problem, you're baking them in a 250° oven essentially.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 10, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> I'd use a long prong thermometer to poke thru the hog into the chickens to take a temp test every hour or so.  The cavity of the hog should act as an oven as the bones heat up radiating more heat into the chickens, speeding the cooking process for them so I don't think it would be a problem, you're baking them in a 250° oven essentially.


pops, i have never done this so i am not doubting that it doesn't work or even that it is unsafe, i am just trying to understand the process. if the raw birds (lets say are @ 70 deg) are packed inside the hog's cavity and tied up, how are they cooking at 250 deg with out the rest of the hog (especially the most outer parts) being over done and in a timely manner.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2010)

chefrob said:


> pops, i have never done this so i am not doubting that it doesn't work or even that it is unsafe, i am just trying to understand the process. if the raw birds (lets say are @ 70 deg) are packed inside the hog's cavity and tied up, how are they cooking at 250 deg with out the rest of the hog (especially the most outer parts) being over done and in a timely manner.


At 70 deg? I would suggest that would already be time out of the 4 hour window to get the birds up to 70 degrees.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 11, 2010)

iluvribs said:


> .... i try to have anything i cook at room temp before i start......


piney.........this is why i said 70 deg............and yes it would be time in the danger zone.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 11, 2010)

What ever you decide to do... be sure and post pics. I sure want to see this.


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2010)

I never let any meat come to room temp. Not a good thing. I do let it sit out for a bit to loose the hard chill but i'm sure its still in the 40s when i put it on to smoke.

 i just threw away 5 lbs of shrimp because they sat in cold water to thaw and were left there over 6 hrs (thanks son) . They smelled just a little off so i wasn't going to take a chance


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2010)

chefrob said:


> piney.........this is why i said 70 deg............and yes it would be time in the danger zone.


I knew that you knew that I just kinda wanted to make sure to point out that if its sitting out waiting to go into the smoker that was counting against the 41-135 time window of 4 hours to make sure others understood it


----------



## chefrob (Jul 12, 2010)

i thought you knew what i thought i knew that you knew that i thought i knew....................but i wasn't sure!


----------

